# PS4 /PC mit 1  Bildschirm verwenden?



## quix1337 (4. Januar 2015)

hallo liebe forum leser ,

ich hab mir jetzt ein ps4 gekauft und da ich nicht so viel platz habe würde ich gerne mein bildschirm (zz HDMI verbunden)  mit pc und ps4 gleichzeitig verwenden.

1.)  Hdmi splitter -  so das ich denn splitter an mein bildschirm anschließe und mit pc & ps4 verbinde?

oder

2.)  eine zusätzliche TV karte kaufen (avermedia analog) capture karte kaufen und so die verbindung herstellen  



welche option ist sinvoller bzw was würde besser funktionieren


lg


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2015)

Zunächst solltest du erstmal sagen, welchen Monitor du überhaupt hast.


----------



## quix1337 (4. Januar 2015)

sry^^ 
benq et-0027-b  
G2420HD
16:9 widescreen


----------



## schniklas (4. Januar 2015)

Der hat doch auch ein DVI Anschluss, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Dann einfach PC -> DVI und PS4 -> HDMI .


----------



## quix1337 (4. Januar 2015)

ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich an mein rechner 2 bildschirme angeschlossen habe eins über hdmi und denn anderen dvi :/


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2015)

Das ändert aber nichts an den Anschlüssen vom Monitor.
Spielen kannst du eh auf einem und da kannst dann auch beides anschliessen.


----------



## Tim0theus (4. Januar 2015)

Verstehe das Problem auch nicht wirklich:
Der Monitor hat DVI und HDMI.

Ist der Rechner per HDMI mit dem Monitor verbunden, kann er auch per DVI verbunden werden.
Sollte der 2. Monitor ausschließlich per DVI verbunden werden können (gibt auch Adapter for the way) und somit schon der DVI Ausgang an der Grafikkarte belegt sein,  gibts immernoch Adapter um von HDMi auf DVI den Monitor anzuschließen.

In allen dieser Fälle wäre der HDMI noch für die PS4 frei. Sollte man keinen Adapter wollen oder wegen Sound HDMI haben wollen, dann würde ich mal sagen, wenn denn das umstecken so umständlich ist, dass es nicht anders geht
den HDMI Splitter hernehmen.

Ich verstehe sowieso gar nicht was du da mit einer TV-Karte willst??? Dann müsstest du ja die Playstation an den Computer anschließen der dann wiederrum das Signal an den Monitor umleiten muss, heißt: Beim Playstation spielen muss der PC an sein!?!


----------

